# More other health news! 20/04/09



## Admin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Is beauty really in the eye of the beer holder?*
The phenomenon is known as beer goggles - the fact that men tend to find women more fascinating after a few pints of bitter or lager.
For generations, young males have been explaining to friends that their odd choice of female company was down to alcohol.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ol-effect-mens-judgement-say-researchers.html

*Over-the-counter diet pills go on sale*
Two over-the-counter diet pills that can help women rapidly drop a dress size will go on sale this week. The first helps slimmers lose 50 per cent more weight than through willpower alone, by preventing the body absorbing fat.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1171888/Two-counter-pills-help-shed-pounds-sale-week.html

*How stem cells could cure the blind*
BRITISH scientists have developed the world?s first stem cell therapy to cure the most common cause of blindness. Surgeons predict it will become a routine, one-hour procedure that will be generally available in six or seven years? time.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article6122757.ece

*Drugs helpline tells teenager alcohol is worse than cannabis*
Children calling the Government's drugs helpline are being told that cannabis is safer than alcohol and that ecstasy will not damage their health, an investigation by The Sunday Telegraph has found.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-children-cannabis-is-safer-than-alcohol.html

*Cancer: science finds a brake*
BRITISH scientists have discovered the ?brake? to slow down and even stop all types of cancer.
Experts have worked out how the killer condition develops ? with a complex network of genes dictating whether or not healthy cells turn cancerous.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/96004/Cancer-Science-finds-a-break

*Three in four have suffered depression*
Three in four people say that they have suffered from depression or anxiety, a new survey shows. But many say that they would never visit their GP about the problem, in part because of fears that they will be given few options over their treatment.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...have-suffered-from-depression-or-anxiety.html

*Why gloomy weather can boost your memory*
RAINY days may dampen our mood but every cloud, it seems, has a silver lining.
Proving that there really always is a bright side to life, psychologists have found that gloomy days are in fact good for the brain.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/95825/How-dull-weather-can-help-to-make-us-bright-sparks

*Parkinson?s plea for brain donors*
A charity is urging people to pledge to donate their brains after death to help find a cure for Parkinson's disease.
The Parkinson's Disease Society wants to double the 1,000 or so people on its donor register by the end of the year.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8007290.stm


----------

